
What's the future for the .tel domain name? - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2017/02/whats-the-future-for-the-tel-domain-name/
======
csixty4
I was one of those 256k early adopters. I found that there just wasn't that
much demand for a site listing my contact info. Everybody just added me to
their address book after calling or emailing me.

~~~
edent
Yup, same here.

